

The Recession Will Hit the Web - ciscoriordan
http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/techbeat/archives/2008/03/the_recession_w.html

======
Hexstream
Here's hoping that this will give a good incentive to research and consider
alternate revenue models more thoroughly.

From both my developer and user perspectives, ads are boring. I hope I never
have to inflict them on my users (said the deluded idealist).

~~~
ciscoriordan
Unfortunately, the recession will affect all revenue streams, not just
advertisement revenue. Companies are also going to finder it harder to sell
products and licenses.

~~~
kingkongrevenge
I think his point is that advertising is extremely sensitive to the business
cycle, as industries go.

------
abstractbill
_Though the revised number is still 23% higher than 2007’s total, it shows the
economic downturn will impact the Web._

A projected 23% annual growth doesn't sound like something to worry about.

~~~
KirinDave
Right. This is a fearmongering title. "The Recession Will Hit The Web" seems
far to dire for a "23% growth is less than expected."

------
tim2
Seems like this will affect startups at very late stages in their growth. How
many of us have even put ads in before the product was effectively done? Not
exactly cutting off innovation at the source.

------
brlewis
This article inspired me to write a blog post. It's mostly about my own site,
but toward the end I mention that an economic downturn's likely effect on
Snipshot and Disqus would be that they could find cheap rent easier. If this
is wrong somebody let me know.

<http://ourdoings.com/2008-03-19>

